# Puppy check



## Oceanside (Mar 29, 2021)

Clearances appear to be in place. Not familiar with the breeder but a quick glance at her website and the dam’s pedigree tells me she’s a BYB that does clearances (not active in any venues). The sire Daniel is a lovely boy.


----------



## LA152 (Dec 31, 2020)

Susan Weber, who bred the dam of this litter, has been discussed on the forum before: Any Feedback on Sue Weber Goldens/PA?


----------



## goldielynn (Sep 5, 2020)

I'm super surprised that Daniel would be a stud dog to any of Webers females. Good on the breeder for getting OFA clearance, but the rest of the girls on the website have really weird structure or are stacked terribly (and this is coming from a show novice, so if I can tell, then it's super obvious). Like the dam's mom, Savannah, her hind legs look just so weird in that photo, like they don't properly fall under her hips.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

goldielynn said:


> I'm super surprised that Daniel would be a stud dog to any of Webers females. Good on the breeder for getting OFA clearance, but the rest of the girls on the website have really weird structure or are stacked terribly (and this is coming from a show novice, so if I can tell, then it's super obvious). Like the dam's mom, Savannah, her hind legs look just so weird in that photo, like they don't properly fall under her hips.


For some stud owners, believe it comes down to this: $$$$


----------

